# Bellator 113 Card...so far.



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> Bellator 113
> 
> Friday 21st March 2014
> 
> ...


Very solid looking tournament so far, great to see Terry Etim getting the exposure and decent fights post-UFC.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Seriously,meveryone moaned about BELLATOR, now look at them...


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I moaned about the Ortiz/Rampage idea. This I like


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

And the only Brit on the card, Terry Etim is out with an ACL injury, a replacement is yet to be announced.


----------

